# Russian contemporary architecture



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bosco clothing factory in Kaluga. *

Liphart Architects. Opened in September 2019.


























































*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Airport Petrozavodsk* in Karelia. Just opened in June 2020.



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268548395343532035


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Proposed: Russian IT-giant *Yandex* unveiled its new headquarters in Moscow. Architect: PLP Architecture (London).


































«Яндекс» показал проект новой штаб-квартиры | Rusbase


Здание будет расположено в Гагаринском районе Москвы




rb.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*"Point of future" smart school in Irkutsk, Siberia. *

Completed in 2020. 


























































«Точка будущего» в Иркутске: стало известно, как будет выглядеть умная школа внутри


Образовательный комплекс «Точка будущего» готовится к вводу в эксплуатацию. В настоящее время идет оформление необходимой документации. Объекту, построенному за два года в Иркутске, в ближайшие месяцы предстоит получить заключение о соответствии всем требованиям технических регламентов...



realty.irk.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kamchatka villas.*

By Gikalo Kuptsov Architects


















































Камчатские виллы







tatlin.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Konakovo River Club, Tver Oblast. *























































































































Фотогалерея — «Konakovo River Club» event-отель







konakovo.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Houses in Konakovo:*























































































Фото







konakovo-river.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Airport Platov, Rostov-on-Don. *

2018. 


























































































Новые фотографии ростовского аэропорта «Платов»


Бюро Twelve Architects опубликовало новые снимки аэропорта «Платов» в Ростове-на-Дону – первого большого аэропорта на территории России, построенного после 1991 года с нуля. Именно архитекторы этого британского бюро (кстати, бывшие сотрудники RMJM) придумали концепцию развития территории аэровокзала




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kommunarka hospital, Moscow.*

Vladimir Plotkin, 2017-2020.








































































Рациональное построение


Рассматриваем комплекс построек и интерьеры первой очереди здания, которое за последние месяцы стало очень известным – больницу в Коммунарке.




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Troitskiy and Novomoskovskiy districts' administrative building, Moscow:*


















Рациональное построение


Рассматриваем комплекс построек и интерьеры первой очереди здания, которое за последние месяцы стало очень известным – больницу в Коммунарке.




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Five Planets mall, Mytischi. *

2019.































































Гранёный


Скульптурный металлический кожух превратил обычную коробку придорожного ТРЦ в нечто большее – в здание, которое привлекает взгляды само со себе, своей формой, работая гипер-рамой для рекламного медиа-экрана.




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pruzhina (Spring) estate, Moscow Oblast. *

2019. 































































































































Созерцающий


Вилла в одном из коттеджных поселков Подмосковья разительно отличается от соседей: архитекторы называют этот свой дом «пружиной», – и действительно, он так «закручен», завязан в объемно-пространственный узел, что скучно не будет ни внутри, ни снаружи.




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lake House:



































*









Дом на озере







tatlin.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vysota-239, part of Chelyabinsk Pipe-Rolling pPlant.*























Экскурсия на «Высоту 239»


Экскурсия по цеху «Высота 239» — одному из самых передовых промышленных производств Челябинска. Яркое пятно Челябинской металлургии!



pochel.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^ 
More on Vysota-239:























Высота 239. Трубоэлектросварочный цех Челябинского трубопрокатного завода. Южный Урал, часть 3


None



pochel.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*House at Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow.*

Architect Sergei Skuratov, 2006-2011. 



















Дом на Мосфильмовской







tatlin.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Modern pentathlon arena has just been completed in Moscow: *


















Собянин: в поселке Северный появился спорткомплекс мирового уровня


Мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин осмотрел ход строительства Центра современного пятиборья в поселке Северный.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Forum City, Yekaterinburg: 


























*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Patinated copper-clad *Reef Residence, Sochi:*

by MEGANOM










































Жилой комплекс «Reef Residence» в Сочи от бюро.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


Жилой комплекс «Reef Residence» в Сочи от бюро Меганом. 10-этажное здание облицовано патинированной медью:




vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kauchuk*, residential building in Moscow. 





*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mercury Theater, Barvikha, Moscow.*









*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mosow. National Space Center got an official approval. *

The main tower will reach as high as 248 meters. Set to open by the end of 2022.



























Высота башни Национального космического центра в Москве составит 248 м


Центральное звено проекта — треугольная башня, за ее основу взят образ космического корабля. Рядом с будущим зданием Национального космического центра появится музей под открытым небом




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Hadassah medical center, Skolkovo, near Moscow.*

Opened in 2018. 













Открытие филиала израильской клиники Hadassa


5 сентября в Международном медицинском кластере (ММК) на территории Инновационного центра «Сколково» состоялось открытие амбулаторного корпуса первой в России полностью иностранной клиники – филиала знаменитой иерусалимской...



old.sk.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*SYSTEMS civic engineering center, Kazan, Tatarstan.*

Opened in January 2019.


















Ильсур Метшин осмотрел Центр инженерных систем в строительстве «Системы/Systems» при КГАСУ


Благодаря обучению на высокотехнологичном оборудовании из студентов вырастают конкурентоспособные специалисты, отметил Мэр.




www.kzn.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bank Sankt-Peterburg HQ, St. Petersburg. *


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Office center "Double Hill", Novosibirsk. *







áèçíåñ öåíòð Double Hill


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Various stuff from *Nizhny Novgorod: *


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Hotel "Yasno pole", Tula Oblast:*













































Купола, капсулы пришельцев и дом на дереве: самые необычные гостиницы Тульской области


Они удивляют и внешним видом, конечно, и ценником. Но забавно!




myslo.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Alliance-1892*, a cognac plant storage facility in Chernyakhovsk, Kaliningrad Oblast. 

















*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Recenty opened *Igora Drive *racing complex near St. Petersburg. This is its main building:













*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Zilart, Moscow (2020):

















*



























ЗИЛ. Набережная Марка Шагала


ЗИЛ умер! Да здравствует ЗИЛАРТ. Земли бывшего огромного завода отдали под застройку домами бизнес класса. Пишут, что реновация полуострова ЗИЛ - это крупнейший проект редевелопмента промзон в Европе. В Москве - это точно визитная карточка этого самого редевелопмента промзон. Именно его будут…




bluesmaker.livejournal.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zaha Hadid Architects to build a metro station in Moscow:




































Станцию метро в Москве построят по проекту архбюро Захи Хадид


Станция «Кленовый бульвар 2» разместится на пересечении Кленового бульвара с Коломенской улицей в районе Нагатинский Затон




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Museum of Zoya Kosmodemianskaya*, by A2M in the village of Petrischevo. Opened in 2020. Partially polished\partially embossed concrete slabs for a facade.






















































Память народа: новый музей Зои Космодемьянской


К 75-летию Победы в Подмосковье открылся новый музей «Зоя» — современный проект бюро А2М




www.elledecoration.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gollandskiy kvartal*, residential complex in Ivanteevka, Moscow Oblast.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Shingled *spherical kindergarten* in Moscow Oblast:































































Игра в шарик


Нестандартные оконные узлы Velux помогли воплотить необычный проект сферического детского сада в Подмосковье.




archi.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*"Nebo" (Sky) residential complex in Moscow, sales office: *




































Офис продаж ЖК «Небо»







tatlin.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Boris Eifman dance academy, St. Petersburg, 2013. *



























Академия танца Бориса Эйфмана







tatlin.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mercure Hotel in Saransk, Mordovia:








*



















Employing Mordva national ornamentation:





































Отель Mercure в Саранске


Отель известной сети «Mercure» в Саранске построен в преддверии подготовки города к чемпионату мира по футболу 2018 FIFA. Здание в стиле «бесшовной архитектуры» производит необыкновенное впечатление на контрасте с контекстной застройкой.




prorus.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irina Viner-Usmanova Rhythmic Gymnastics Palace, Moscow.*

By the by it has won this years' "world architecture Oscars" in the 'best cultural and sports infrastructure' category: 






MIPIM Awards 2020 - WINNERS


MIPIM Awards 2020 - WINNERS




www.mipimawards.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Loft hotel in Nizhny Novgorod by Da Architects. *









*...*


----------

